# Suggestions to pass FE?



## CE_SE_Micheal_Scoffield (Sep 19, 2007)

books, references? subjects that should be focused on? and other related recommendations... thanks.


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 20, 2007)

CE_SE_Micheal_Scoffield said:


> books, references? subjects that should be focused on? and other related recommendations... thanks.


Here's what I did, and I left thinking it was easy. I had been out of school 2 years so it wasn't all fresh, either. I used the Kaplan Review book ~100-200 pages.

-I studied the daylights out of the sections I had had classes in.

-I printed off the NCEES equations they give you and learned where EVERYTHING was. This is more important than studying, I think.

-I went over the basics of the topics I didn't know from a hole in the ground, but didn't try to learn too much, just what I had seen in physics.

-LEARN AND USE YOUR CALCULATOR! You might as well toss your cool graphing calculator, because you won't need it at work and you can't use it on the PE, either.

-When I took the test, I completed every question in my topic areas I could. DON'T FILL IN THE BUBBLES YET. If it takes too long or you go through and get it wrong and it's not obvious why, move on. In my non-topic areas, I answered EVERY question that was a simple plug-and-chug. You can get MANY points off sections most people will just skip if you can manage Q=CIA or E=V/d. Then go back to your sections and work out the ones you had trouble with. Keep an eye on the time, and with five minutes or so left, fill in the bubbles, and don't forget to guess! I picked "D". 

-In the afternoon, I chose the subject that had the highest pass-rate. My viable options were Civil, General, or Environmental. The pass-rate for Environmental for the last 3 years was averaging around 92% so I picked that one. The others were around 70%. I checked and they're a little more even now, but still...

-I didn't study for the afternoon. I had already done it in the morning. If you know your equation book, it's all you need. Don't overthink the questions on topics you're familiar with. They give you everything you need to answer it if you look hard enough.

Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## CE_SE_Micheal_Scoffield (Sep 20, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> Here's what I did, and I left thinking it was easy. I had been out of school 2 years so it wasn't all fresh, either. I used the Kaplan Review book ~100-200 pages.
> -I studied the daylights out of the sections I had had classes in.
> 
> -I printed off the NCEES equations they give you and learned where EVERYTHING was. This is more important than studying, I think.
> ...







thanks squishles, i will start my review and i will take your advice too.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 20, 2007)

It really varies a lot for different people. I had been out of school a long time and put a lot of effort into studying. It took me twice to pass.


----------



## Natee (Oct 1, 2007)

I used the FERM Manual 2nd edition by Lindeburg. I think the book did a pretty good job over all, preparing for the EIT. I had never taken THermodynamics or Fluid Dynamics before and studying it from the book got me through the EIT. I kinda followed the schedule they had in the book. Of course I'm lazy and didn't follow it strictly, but for me, the sample problems in the book were much much harder than the actual exam. So if you can nail the book, then you pretty much nailed at least the morning session. The afternoon (General) section is another story, but if you can nail the book, then you pretty much can find your way through the afternoon sesstion.


----------



## CE_SE_Micheal_Scoffield (Oct 15, 2007)

Natee said:


> I used the FERM Manual 2nd edition by Lindeburg. I think the book did a pretty good job over all, preparing for the EIT. I had never taken THermodynamics or Fluid Dynamics before and studying it from the book got me through the EIT. I kinda followed the schedule they had in the book. Of course I'm lazy and didn't follow it strictly, but for me, the sample problems in the book were much much harder than the actual exam. So if you can nail the book, then you pretty much nailed at least the morning session. The afternoon (General) section is another story, but if you can nail the book, then you pretty much can find your way through the afternoon sesstion.



Thanks to everybody, all your inputs are well noted for my FE Review. I hope I can pass.


----------



## asce07 (Oct 17, 2007)

what is FERM and CERM ?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are the "Reference Manuals" ("RM") produced by "the other board" for the Civil Engineering PE exam (hence the "CERM") and the Fundamentals of Engineering exam ("FERM"). They are what most of us use to study for the exams, for better or worse...

Sorry - we are automatically blcoked from typing the name of the other board - so let me try this: "Professional Publications Inc." or : P P I


----------

